# Sx So's and Sp So's together



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

hii, i wanted to hear what your experiences are with this dynamic or observing this dynamic.

my experience is, that sp so's can be very caring, but on the downside they never seem to get me, always misinterpeting whatever i say. like in forums they tend to take whatever i say, out of context, and it becomes something completely different than what intended and then the communication just stops working.

i guess sx so's and sp so's dont like each other much, like in china, which is an sx so dominated culture, sp so's are literally hunted for their differing opinions.
but then, same goes here in finland (Sp Sx dominated culture, Sp So's are in a high position here), that im literally on medication just because people think im too "aggressive" due my intensity, i say thats personality discrimination. even though im not even mentally sick! wheres the sense of that? O_O. and they KNOW im not mentally sick, they said it to my face, they are just so fkin afraid of my anger!

so, what do you people think of sp so's and sx so's relationships? (in a non-sexual way -_-, i doubt any sane person would want that dynamic for a sexual one.)


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

..


----------



## Rabbit Heart (Mar 24, 2013)

kaleidoscope said:


> Oh, a sarcastic gif response. How very witty and original.
> 
> Sp/so and sx/so.... I rather doubt the communication would be very fruitful in a relation like that. They are in different flow and there is no shared sx... Then again, I'm sx/sp and close to a so/sp friend, so...


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

Rabbit Heart said:


> Oh, a sarcastic gif response. How very witty and original.
> 
> Sp/so and sx/so.... I rather doubt the communication would be very fruitful in a relation like that. They are in different flow and there is no shared sx... Then again, I'm sx/sp and close to a so/sp friend, so...


perhaps, but i think its rather mean to not listen to another just because you think its wrong. cause no one is ever wrong, theres truth behind everything that exists. thats what i hate about Sp So's, they cant get truth into their thick opinionated skulls.

im not so sure these days anymore that having the same flow is necessarily even a good thing for relationships.
i know for a fact that So Sx is my perfect match cause i feel so accepted by them.

i think the order of most suitability for sx so's is So Sx, Sx Sp, Sx So, Sp Sx, So Sp and Sp So. its based on buddhists theory of realms, just a psychological version of it. you can reverse it to be any instincts list by treating each letters as X's and Y's.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Tharwen said:


> cause no one is ever wrong, theres truth behind everything that exists.


Does that go for people who disagrees with you as well?


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Tharwen said:


> thats what i hate about Sp So's, they cant get truth into their thick opinionated skulls.


That's right. Please continue...


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Does that go for people who disagrees with you as well?


of course, the disagreement is most likely caused by their lack of understanding. the truth in that situation then is, that the other person was too mentally lazy to see my truth.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Tharwen said:


> of course, the disagreement is most likely caused by their lack of understanding. the truth in that situation then is, that the other person was too mentally lazy to see my truth.


That is an interesting way of looking at it.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Tharwen said:


> of course, the disagreement is most likely caused by their lack of understanding. the truth in that situation then is, that the other person was too mentally lazy to see my truth.


I can honestly say in my experience that my shit smelt better than any SX/SO SO/SX and SO/SP! Beat that!


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> of course, the disagreement is most likely caused by their lack of understanding. the truth in that situation then is, that the other person was *too mentally lazy to see my truth.*


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

kaleidoscope said:


>


umm.. is that a joke? must be..?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm compiling a list of PerC'ers that are either extremely stupid or trolls. You're on it now.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Tharwen
how is China an Sx/So dominated culture? an Sx/So dominated culture would be more like France or maybe Italy. China is more So/Sp in my opinion. 

what do you mean by "can't get truth into their thick skulls"? tell that to Bill Gates, Henry Kissinger or George Soros (all Sp/So)

most importantly, where are you getting your information about what constitutes which instinctual variant in the first place? have you read any reputable enneagram literature on the topic?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Tharwen said:


> of course, the disagreement is most likely caused by their lack of understanding. the truth in that situation then is, that the other person was too mentally lazy to see my truth.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

China is extremely nationalistic. That doesn't really strike me as an Sx dom trait.

And all this talk of countries really makes me want to watch Hetalia...


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Tharwen_
> how is China an Sx/So dominated culture? an Sx/So dominated culture would be more like France or maybe Italy. China is more So/Sp in my opinion.


china is actually a very intense culture.

in finland, if you behave intensely like i did, well, you get on medication, cause intense people must be insane! in china, thats even considered a virtue, because its productive to be intense.

hm, i do think french language allows for emotional display, but i havent really delved into their culture to say enough. one thing i would expect all Sx So cultures to have is, that its illegal to have differing opinions.

"what do you mean by "can't get truth into their thick skulls"? tell that to Bill Gates, Henry Kissinger or George Soros (all Sp/So)"

part of Sp So's desires democracy, opinions, and other nonsense stuff, and because democracy is directly in opposition to rationalism, so Sp So's reject any hint of rationality with their opinions.

"most importantly, where are you getting your information about what constitutes which instinctual variant in the first place? have you read any reputable enneagram literature on the topic?"

i have my theories, and i would argue they are more dependable than following other peoples opinions. my theories are based on pure observance.



Marlowe said:


> China is extremely nationalistic. That doesn't really strike me as an Sx dom trait.
> 
> And all this talk of countries really makes me want to watch Hetalia...


the nationalism is their way to keep power, a necessary evil. Sp So dominated cultures use things like democratic manipulation to keep power, like usa (So Sp dominated culture)

think of it as like this: Sp So = stupidity, opinions, and its opposite is Sx So = truth, rationality (im not biased at all) and each culture has a preference for one axis over the other.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Tharwen said:


> snip


Wow, just wow. And every party manipulates, not just democrats.

And reported for blatant typism.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> Wow, just wow. And every party manipulates, not just democrats.
> 
> And reported for blatant typism.


you fkin serious?

i at least tolerate your kind, hell, even love, and all you do to return my care is punish me with your nonsencial rules. i cant be anyone else than who i am, and yet you, at least attempt to manipulate others into punishing me just cause you dislike me.

UARGH! i want out of this planet, to a culture who doesnt discriminate anyone for being themselves. like a buddhist country or china.

punishing me for behaving like any Sx So would is just an excuse for discriminating my personality trait.

besides, typism is a great way for understanding the depper intricate truths of life.

and isnt this a psychology forum? i dont get the correlation, why would typism be shunned in a psychology forum?

i dont see how i could communicate the deeper truths is see in my head if i didnt use our common language, typology.

and if you didnt get my last post, i was being humourous, which i think was very obvious at the point where i said "im not biased at all".


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

> *Personality Cafe Forum Rules*
> 
> *
> 12. No Discriminatory Remarks
> ...


....


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> ....


i think i was clear enough of it being humour, with my sarcastic remark of saying "im not biased at all".

and anyways, WHY sould i explain my thinking to anyone, if you want to know what im talking about, think for yourselves! >=(


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Tharwen said:


> cause no one is ever wrong, theres truth behind everything that exists. thats what i hate about Sp So's, they cant get truth into their thick opinionated skulls.


Really?!
I'm still waiting for the punchline?


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> Really?!
> I'm still waiting for the punchline?


do you really expect it to be possible that i could say everything just soft enough so you wouldnt get mad? do you really think i dont try to? ...

hell, im even a nine, and YES, i AM doing my fkin best not to upset people but this little Sx So'ness trait in me is boisterous!


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

I love trolls.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

QueenOfCats said:


> I love trolls.


ive been thinking, it seems to be a popular belief here in west that all Sx So's are trolls just cause we desire to shake things up, as its a potent cure to boredom!

but yeah, i still think thats personality discrimination..


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Tharwen said:


> ive been thinking, it seems to be a popular belief here in west that all Sx So's are trolls just cause we desire to shake things up, as its a potent cure to boredom!
> 
> but yeah, i still think thats personality discrimination..


It's not your personality, it's your typism.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I wonder where exactly did you get your opinions on SP/SO types?

It's rather odd.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

St Vual said:


> I wonder where exactly did you get your opinions on SP/SO types?
> 
> It's rather odd.


how so?
just stating my observations..



QueenOfCats said:


> It's not your personality, it's your typism.


whatever you call it, but in my heart i feel the need to think they way i think, and i cannot thin any, not ANY other way, no matter how much you wish i thought like you. i never will think like you, because im ME. and thats something i would consider part of me, and if its part of me, there must be a typological explanation why i think the way i think.


----------

